# Just Passed ROFR



## Sugarcubesea

i just purchased a Hyatt Beach House week 15, just got notification that I passed ROFR .  I feel like I got a great deal all in for $4K.  Now is the time to buy Hyatt.  I’ve been wanting a Hyatt for a long time but I was never willing to spend $8K for a Diamond  week.


----------



## Panina

Sugarcubesea said:


> i just purchased a Hyatt Beach House week 15, just got notification that I passed ROFR .  I feel like I got a great deal all in for $4K.  Now is the time to buy Hyatt.  I’ve been wanting a Hyatt for a long time but I was never willing to spend $8K for a Diamond  week.


Congratulations,  great price, even better you will use it most of the time.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Panina said:


> Congratulations,  great price, even better you will use it most of the time.


Thanks so much.  I’m very excited, now to wait and get it transferred into my name


----------



## pacman777

Wow! Prices are dropping now that ROFR seems to be non-existent. Thought I was getting a good deal on a Hyatt Pinon Pointe 2BR Platinum week for $5400 all-in that closed a few months ago.  Might need to search out another Diamond unit for cheaper


----------



## Sugarcubesea

It might be that I bought during the sweet spot of the transfer of Hyatt to Marriott. I was shocked that my offer passed ROFR. 
I would go for a Diamond week right now


----------



## Sapper

Sugarcubesea said:


> It might be that I bought during the sweet spot of the transfer of Hyatt to Marriott. I was shocked that my offer passed ROFR.
> I would go for a Diamond week right now



I agree, I also think we are in a window that people will look back on after Marriott finally gets their house in order and starts exercising ROFR on everything that would be a good deal for the buyer.


----------



## TravelTime

Maybe I need to finally bite the bullet on a Hyatt. I have researched it over the years but not yet found the place I want to buy. Maybe it’s just time to find a great deal.


----------



## Sapper

TravelTime said:


> Maybe I need to finally bite the bullet on a Hyatt. I have researched it over the years but not yet found the place I want to buy. Maybe it’s just time to find a great deal.



That is kind of how I was looking at it when I pulled the trigger on that Highlands Inn recently. I have been looking at that property for five and a half years now. No "perfect" deal ever came along. The one I finally picked up is not my ideal unit / week / price. It is, however, an acceptable unit and week, and <1/4 of the normal asking price. I actually thought that Hyatt would break their ROFR fast and devour the deal I had found. They did not, the window remains open as of the beginning of this year, and I'm a happy camper.


----------



## TravelTime

Sapper said:


> That is kind of how I was looking at it when I pulled the trigger on that Highlands Inn recently. I have been looking at that property for five and a half years now. No "perfect" deal ever came along. The one I finally picked up is not my ideal unit / week / price. It is, however, an acceptable unit and week, and <1/4 of the normal asking price. I actually thought that Hyatt would break their ROFR fast and devour the deal I had found. They did not, the window remains open as of the beginning of this year, and I'm a happy camper.



What is a good deal for Highlands?


----------



## Sapper

TravelTime said:


> What is a good deal for Highlands?



Part of What made it a good deal for me may be different from you. The week is in the spring, it's a horizon townhouse (which means there is a good view from the second floor), and the price was $2500 (including the transfer cost).  My ideal would be August (because it's brutally hot in Houston in August, nice weather in Carmel, the car show in Pebble Beach), units 433, 434, 440-443, and <$5k price.  The odds of finding that are about the same as my boss giving me a $100k raise.  So, I settled on something acceptable.


----------



## breezez

You guys are making me sad.  I need to reload my money jar from last 2 I just bought.  

Maybe need to unload a few other TS too.

One thing I never thought about is buying your weeks close together for optinum use of combined points.


----------



## DK3

I must be unlucky. Hyatt exercised ROFR on a platinum Windward Pointe week at $3000.


----------



## Panina

DK3 said:


> I must be unlucky. Hyatt exercised ROFR on a platinum Windward Pointe week at $3000.


You just never know, keep trying.  What week did you try to get?  Sometimes it might be lower in point value but a week they know they can sell, or maybe windward is selling easier.  I am sure they have lots of criteria and formulas that make them decide.


----------



## Sapper

DK3 said:


> I must be unlucky. Hyatt exercised ROFR on a platinum Windward Pointe week at $3000.




When did they exercise ROFR?


----------



## Sugarcubesea

TravelTime said:


> Maybe I need to finally bite the bullet on a Hyatt. I have researched it over the years but not yet found the place I want to buy. Maybe it’s just time to find a great deal.



That’s what I did, I’ve been wanting a Hyatt for a few years but was never willing to pay over $4K.  When my best friend purchased hers last year, and then when hers passed, I decided to pursue one for myself.  

I like the Beach House and for my needs to have a family friendly resort for my grandson and my future grandchildren this was a win.  

I love Key West and even if everything changes with Marriott owning it now. This is a week and unit I can use.

I wish you the best of luck in your quest for a unit.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

DK3 said:


> I must be unlucky. Hyatt exercised ROFR on a platinum Windward Pointe week at $3000.



Was it just recently?  I would try again


----------



## Sugarcubesea

breezez said:


> You guys are making me sad.  I need to reload my money jar from last 2 I just bought.
> 
> Maybe need to unload a few other TS too.
> 
> One thing I never thought about is buying your weeks close together for optinum use of combined points.



Please don’t be sad, it was your awesome posts and the help you provided me when my girlfriend was buying her unit, that helped push me over the hump to make a bid.  I feel you got some awesome deals. 

I highly doubt mine will be transferred into my name prior to the week starting. 

Thank you again for all of your help


----------



## DK3

Panina said:


> You just never know, keep trying.  What week did you try to get?  Sometimes it might be lower in point value but a week they know they can sell, or maybe windward is selling easier.  I am sure they have lots of criteria and formulas that make them decide.


It was Thanksgiving week. That is probably the reason. I did have a unit pass ROFR for Pinon Pointe. It was a gold week and EOY for $1500.


----------



## DK3

Sugarcubesea said:


> Was it just recently?  I would try again


It was in December. I will keep trying.


----------



## breezez

Sugarcubesea said:


> Please don’t be sad, it was your awesome posts and the help you provided me when my girlfriend was buying her unit, that helped push me over the hump to make a bid.  I feel you got some awesome deals.
> 
> I highly doubt mine will be transferred into my name prior to the week starting.
> 
> Thank you again for all of your help


You should be fine for a week 15 once Hyatt gets all documents they take about 2 weeks to put you on account as owner.   If you have Interval already and use same name and email.  You will know it’s done when you see in interval.


----------



## Sapper

DK3 said:


> It was in December. I will keep trying.



That is very surprising. I thought the folks doing ROFR were on hiatus.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

breezez said:


> You should be fine for a week 15 once Hyatt gets all documents they take about 2 weeks to put you on account as owner.   If you have Interval already and use same name and email.  You will know it’s done when you see in interval.



Thanks I will look in II to see if a Hyatt account has been added?  Would it be added to my personal II that I have my SDO and Quarter House at or would it be a new separate account


----------



## breezez

Sugarcubesea said:


> Thanks I will look in II to see if a Hyatt account has been added?  Would it be added to my personal II that I have my SDO and Quarter House at or would it be a new separate account


I have a personal account with WorldMark in it.

When I log in now I see a message that says there are multiple accounts under your user ID and asks you to pick which account you want to use 1 is Hyatt other is my Platinum account WM is in.

One thing that totally sucks in RCI or II is how you have to have so many accounts.   Then if your Platinum in one and Hyatt gives you gold.  Guess what you don’t get Platinum on the Hyatt unless you pay up.   Seems to me if you have paid the fee it ought to spread to all your stuff.  But I am just a small fry so I guess I’ll just have to deal.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

breezez said:


> I have a personal account with WorldMark in it.
> 
> When I log in now I see a message that says there are multiple accounts under your user ID and asks you to pick which account you want to use 1 is Hyatt other is my Platinum account WM is in.
> 
> One thing that totally sucks in RCI or II is how you have to have so many accounts.   Then if your Platinum in one and Hyatt gives you gold.  Guess what you don’t get Platinum on the Hyatt unless you pay up.   Seems to me if you have paid the fee it ought to spread to all your stuff.  But I am just a small fry so I guess I’ll just have to deal.



Thank you, I just logged into my II account and went under my account to see if anything new is there but alas no.... I appreciate you telling me where to look. I agree, I'm Platinum in my personal account and that is a bummer that Hyatt only gives you gold...


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Just got a notification that Hyatt won't transfer the ownership to me unless I pay the 2019 MF fees... Should I try and pay the fees directly to Hyatt or the company I'm dealing with?


----------



## Panina

Sugarcubesea said:


> Just got a notification that Hyatt won't transfer the ownership to me unless I pay the 2019 MF fees... Should I try and pay the fees directly to Hyatt or the company I'm dealing with?


I am going to make the assumption you know for sure you are dealing with a reputable company.  I have many times sent a certified check for mfs due, prior to closing, to the company handling my closing.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

Sugarcubesea said:


> Thank you, I just logged into my II account and went under my account to see if anything new is there but alas no.... I appreciate you telling me where to look. I agree, I'm Platinum in my personal account and that is a bummer that Hyatt only gives you gold...


We always pay to upgrade to platinum as Hyatt is such a good trader in II. We dont for our Vistana property.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Panina said:


> I am going to make the assumption you know for sure you are dealing with a reputable company.  I have many times sent a certified check for mfs due, prior to closing, to the company handling my closing.



Yes, I am dealing with a reputable company, thanks for letting me know this is common... I would have guessed so since we are in January and I could see how Hyatt would not want to transfer a unit with out getting the 2019 MF's paid.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Update, I just paid the MF's via my CC, so I could get some miles out of the deal and they immediately responded back that I'm in the recording phase at the county. Once the county finishes recording the deed, I will enter finalization at the resort.


----------



## ConejoRed

My transfer paperwork was sent to Hyatt on December 11th. I was finally able to create my account today after I found that the unit had been recognized by Hyatt when I went on my personal II account (left over from when I owned Marriott) and saw it there. No official word from Hyatt at all, but I called them today and got my member number and contract number and was able to set up my online account.  This is a platnimum week 20 Highlands unit purchased for $2,000 that passed ROFR on December 10th.   The deadline to transfer to EEE was tomorrow so I was just in time for that if I had wanted to do that, but I was able to find a Christmas week (Sun-Sun starting Dec 22, 2019) available at Highlands so I quickly grabbed that week. I also found out that I apparently have 1580 points in EEE (good until May 2020) from the transfer and the account does not show any maintenance fees owed currently (I should owe for 2019) so not sure if those will show up later or, the previous owner paid them as part of getting rid of it (this was an eBay purchase through a company). If so, then the week cost a total of $3150 (with all fees) with 1580 EEE points and free use for 2019. Pretty good deal if this holds and I do not get billed for 2019 fees. If I eventually do, still happy with the purchase.  If they do show up at some future point, there was apparently no issue transferring it with 2019 maintenance fees due.


----------



## Sapper

Tucsonadventurer said:


> We always pay to upgrade to platinum as Hyatt is such a good trader in II. We dont for our Vistana property.



I thought the gold / platinum status just made things a tad cheaper... Does it give better visibility of available properties?


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

Sapper said:


> I thought the gold / platinum status just made things a tad cheaper... Does it give better visibility of available properties?


Not better availability but I seem to get more offers . I usually have at least 2 certificates at a time plus as you said the money you save with each trade and guest certificate. Well worth it for us


----------



## breezez

Sugarcubesea said:


> Just got a notification that Hyatt won't transfer the ownership to me unless I pay the 2019 MF fees... Should I try and pay the fees directly to Hyatt or the company I'm dealing with?


I would pay Hyatt...  Call this Hyatt number and they should be able to assist you.  800-487-2033

For what it’s worth I have (2) Hyatt’s they have yet to bill me 2019 fees for.  I have called about both and have been told they will invoice me later.


----------



## breezez

Sapper said:


> I thought the gold / platinum status just made things a tad cheaper... Does it give better visibility of available properties?


I think no on better visibility, you just get some better perks, cheaper get aways and free guest cert. with platinum.


----------



## breezez

ConejoRed said:


> My transfer paperwork was sent to Hyatt on December 11th. I was finally able to create my account today after I found that the unit had been recognized by Hyatt when I went on my personal II account (left over from when I owned Marriott) and saw it there. No official word from Hyatt at all, but I called them today and got my member number and contract number and was able to set up my online account.  This is a platnimum week 20 Highlands unit purchased for $2,000 that passed ROFR on December 10th.   The deadline to transfer to EEE was tomorrow so I was just in time for that if I had wanted to do that, but I was able to find a Christmas week (Sun-Sun starting Dec 22, 2019) available at Highlands so I quickly grabbed that week. I also found out that I apparently have 1580 points in EEE (good until May 2020) from the transfer and the account does not show any dues owed currently (I should owe for 2019) so not sure if those will show up later or, the previous owner paid them as part of getting rid of it (this was an eBay purchase through a company). If so, then the week cost a total of $3150 (with all fees) with 1580 EEE points and free use for 2019. Pretty good deal if this holds and I do not get billed for 2019 fees. If I eventually do, still happy with the purchase.  If they do show up at some future point, there was apparently no issue transferring it with 2019 maintenance fees due.


I’m in same boat in dues.  I have called and emailed about how to pay multiple times,,, We will invoice you later.  (Not like other TS system no money no service.)

One of mine had two years of EEE points.   I already booked the Ridge at Lake Tahoe with some.   They also had 1 year of LCUP points about to expire I snagged Christmas at Coconut Plantation and heading to Key West next week for Sunset Harbor.  Still got 130 more to book with before.  1/26.

(2) Things I learned from others posts that may help you.  EEE points just have to be booked before expiring so you don’t have to take trip before expiring.  You can artificially extend them even further by just booking something as far out as possible add ePlus then you can retrade up to 3 times for something you really want.

CUP points even if you missed EEE cut off if you find a exchange you want you can call GO Hyatt and have them move them for the exchange.


----------



## northjerseyjim

I bought Hyatt Residence Club Coconut Plantation, week 42, in 2017 for $500.  I know the 1300 points is low, but I purchased it to use it, not trade it.   It originally sold for $13,000.     I thought this was a GREAT deal!


----------



## dsmrp

breezez said:


> I’m in same boat in dues.  I have called and emailed about how to pay multiple times,,, We will invoice you later.  (Not like other TS system no money no service.)
> 
> One of mine had two years of EEE points.   I already booked the Ridge at Lake Tahoe with some.   They also had 1 year of LCUP points about to expire I snagged Christmas at Coconut Plantation and heading to Key West next week for Sunset Harbor.  Still got 130 more to book with before.  1/26.
> 
> (2) Things I learned from others posts that may help you.  EEE points just have to be booked before expiring so you don’t have to take trip before expiring.  You can artificially extend them even further by just booking something as far out as possible add ePlus then you can retrade up to 3 times for something you really want.
> 
> CUP points even if you missed EEE cut off if you find a exchange you want you can call GO Hyatt and have them move them for the exchange.



Okay, here's an ignorant question.  I had 400 points deposited into EEE. I see them when I log into my HRC account.
However when I log into my II Hyatt account, it doesn't list the number of points that were deposited.. 
If I want to do a vacation exchange, I select from the point amount to use from  a table grid for size of unit by TDI demand.
But the lowest point amount in the grid is 230.  What if I tried to make an exchange with more points than I had deposited?
Would they take it from my next year's allotment, or put the xchange on hold?

Is there another way to use those EEE points?  I thought once they were moved to EEE, I had to use them in II.

Thanks!


----------



## breezez

EEE points can only be used in II.

My suggestion when scanning for good locations in II search using the largest unit with greatest TDI.   This will show you everything out there.   You will only be billed the points required for unit you book.

I also suggest searching using resort codes.  Pick today’s date to start and two years later to end.

Then paste this entire list in the search field.   (Note:  Some of these codes are for Hyatt’s and they will not show up, I use this list for other system to that do pull Hyatt’s.). This is a list of all the Elite and Premium Botuque resorts. 

HRP, HNS, HWP, HYS, HSH, HYK, HYN, HBK, HMS, HSL, HYP, HYA, HCC, HYB, HYI, HRA, LFP, SXP, STW, SDI, VTA, PGA, PGN, SRM, FSA, SCT, VIO, VO1, VIT, SVV, VKW, VVM, VCC, VIS, VS1, WDL, KAA, KA1, KAN, KA1, WKV, WLR, WMH, WPV, WV1, WRF, WEJ, WSJ, MAW, MFC, MGO, MMB, MPU, MKO, MOW, MAO, MCP, MBY, MMC, MSE, MSF, MDS, MPD, MGR, MSK, MCV, MMO, NCV, MSU, MKW, MPB, MUZ, MGA, MG1, MG3, MG5, MOU, MCU, MGC, MC1, MGK, MM1, WNA, MGI, KIR, YAM, YOU, VVR, GZE, CIU, POE, BG1, BGD, GBR, PZZ, MMY, WFR, GRI, CL3, CLD, IN1, INN, SFW, SW1, AIK, DMO, TRJ, CCK, BKL, ISN

What happens if you book more than you have points for.   When you confirm an exchange it’s pending until TS company confirms a unit to II.   Once this occurs.  Your pending confirmation becomes a confirmed confirmation,  my guess is if you lack points Hyatt won’t confirm and then you will have to battle II on getting exchange fee back.

Some one else can chime in if Hyatt will allow you to borrow points, but if they do you will probably have to prepay MFs


----------



## dsmrp

thanks Breezez!


----------



## Shankilicious

Breezez: per the end of your post, I can't speak for Hyatt but I traded into II with a 1br Welk and just had to pay an extra hundred or two for a two bedroom upgrade in Hilton Head last April. Got confirmation for the HH resort (Spinnaker) within a few hours.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

breezez said:


> EEE points can only be used in II.
> 
> My suggestion when scanning for good locations in II search using the largest unit with greatest TDI.   This will show you everything out there.   You will only be billed the points required for unit you book.
> 
> I also suggest searching using resort codes.  Pick today’s date to start and two years later to end.
> 
> Then paste this entire list in the search field.   (Note:  Some of these codes are for Hyatt’s and they will not show up, I use this list for other system to that do pull Hyatt’s.). This is a list of all the Elite and Premium Botuque resorts.
> 
> HRP, HNS, HWP, HYS, HSH, HYK, HYN, HBK, HMS, HSL, HYP, HYA, HCC, HYB, HYI, HRA, LFP, SXP, STW, SDI, VTA, PGA, PGN, SRM, FSA, SCT, VIO, VO1, VIT, SVV, VKW, VVM, VCC, VIS, VS1, WDL, KAA, KA1, KAN, KA1, WKV, WLR, WMH, WPV, WV1, WRF, WEJ, WSJ, MAW, MFC, MGO, MMB, MPU, MKO, MOW, MAO, MCP, MBY, MMC, MSE, MSF, MDS, MPD, MGR, MSK, MCV, MMO, NCV, MSU, MKW, MPB, MUZ, MGA, MG1, MG3, MG5, MOU, MCU, MGC, MC1, MGK, MM1, WNA, MGI, KIR, YAM, YOU, VVR, GZE, CIU, POE, BG1, BGD, GBR, PZZ, MMY, WFR, GRI, CL3, CLD, IN1, INN, SFW, SW1, AIK, DMO, TRJ, CCK, BKL, ISN
> 
> What happens if you book more than you have points for.   When you confirm an exchange it’s pending until TS company confirms a unit to II.   Once this occurs.  Your pending confirmation becomes a confirmed confirmation,  my guess is if you lack points Hyatt won’t confirm and then you will have to battle II on getting exchange fee back.
> 
> Some one else can chime in if Hyatt will allow you to borrow points, but if they do you will probably have to prepay MFs



Wow, great list. Thanks for all of the great suggestions


----------



## Sapper

Since we were discussing pricing etc, a datapoint: Hyatt Beach House Diamond week just sold on eBay for $5700.


----------



## alexadeparis

Sugarcubesea said:


> Just got a notification that Hyatt won't transfer the ownership to me unless I pay the 2019 MF fees... Should I try and pay the fees directly to Hyatt or the company I'm dealing with?


Call Hyatt and pay it over the phone
ETA: Sorry I see you already did


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Sapper said:


> Since we were discussing pricing etc, a datapoint: Hyatt Beach House Diamond week just sold on eBay for $5700.



Sapper:

Wow, thanks for sharing, can you share what week that was?

I’m so grateful that I got my week 15 for $4K


----------



## Sapper

Sugarcubesea said:


> Sapper:
> 
> Wow, thanks for sharing, can you share what week that was?
> 
> I’m so grateful that I got my week 15 for $4K



Sure, week 12.


----------



## Remy

Sugarcubesea said:


> Sapper:
> 
> Wow, thanks for sharing, can you share what week that was?
> 
> I’m so grateful that I got my week 15 for $4K



I was watching that one as well. It had closing cost and transfer fee paid by the seller.


----------



## b2bailey

When did Marriott get involved with Hyatt timeshares?



Sugarcubesea said:


> It might be that I bought during the sweet spot of the transfer of Hyatt to Marriott. I was shocked that my offer passed ROFR.
> I would go for a Diamond week right now


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Sapper said:


> Sure, week 12.



Thanks Sapper


----------



## Sugarcubesea

b2bailey said:


> When did Marriott get involved with Hyatt timeshares?



Marriott purchased HYATT when they acquired ILG, Inc.


----------



## Sapper

Sugarcubesea said:


> Thanks Sapper



Welcome


----------



## capjak

breezez said:


> I think no on better visibility, you just get some better perks, cheaper get aways and free guest cert. with platinum.


Actually you do see some getaways prior to everyone else when you have platinum besides the savings.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Just received my recorded deed from the realtor I used to buy my week. Now I wait for 30 days to have Hyatt recognize me.  I hope it goes quick


----------



## breezez

Sugarcubesea said:


> Just received my recorded deed from the realtor I used to buy my week. Now I wait for 30 days to have Hyatt recognize me.  I hope it goes quick


The 2 I just bought Hyatt had set up in about 2 weeks.    I never have received anything from Hyatt except MF bill.   The way I knew my account was setup was from seeing it under my Interval login.   I then had to call 1-800-GO-HYATT to get my account number so I could register for access to owner portal.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

So excited I got recognized today as a Hyatt Owner and my best friend got her notification as well, so now we plot and figure out when we can use our time....


----------



## ConejoRed

O.k. what are the chances that a Hyatt Hacienda Del Mar, Platnium 2,000 point annual week just won on Ebay for $228 dollars will pass ROFR?  This is the total out-of-pocket cost for me as seller is paying closing and 2019 maintenance fees so the only cost is my bid offer.  May get some 2019 points, may not... I know the resort is currently undergoing major renovations and has not reopened yet, but my main goal was to obtain points for use in 2020 so not worried about use in 2019.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

ConejoRed said:


> O.k. what are the chances that a Hyatt Hacienda Del Mar, Platnium 2,000 point annual week just won on Ebay for $228 dollars will pass ROFR?  This is the total out-of-pocket cost for me as seller is paying closing and 2019 maintenance fees so the only cost is my bid ofer.  May get some 2019 points, may not... and I know the resort is current undergoing major renovations and has not reopened yet, but my main goal was to obtain points for use in 2020 so no worried about use in 2019.



I think you have a good chance since its not open for business and if it passes you have a great deal at a great place for a song...


----------



## Sapper

ConejoRed said:


> O.k. what are the chances that a Hyatt Hacienda Del Mar, Platnium 2,000 point annual week just won on Ebay for $228 dollars will pass ROFR?  This is the total out-of-pocket cost for me as seller is paying closing and 2019 maintenance fees so the only cost is my bid ofer.  May get some 2019 points, may not... and I know the resort is current undergoing major renovations and has not reopened yet, but my main goal was to obtain points for use in 2020 so no worried about use in 2019.



My guess is right now it passes.


----------



## brdweb

Hello all, first time posting as I recently joined specifically to get more info on the Hyatt program. Won an ebay auction for a platinum week (2000 pts) at Hyatt Beach House for $2150. All-in with fees will be less than $3400 which I believe to be a good deal, especially with the MF currently less than $1400. However, I'm nervous on it passing ROFR as it seems the FL properties have been failing more often than some of the others? I don't plan on using this unit, I just wanted at least 2k pts with lower MF and this was the best deal I could currently find.


----------



## ConejoRed

I also bid on this one as well but had set a fairly low limit on it so when it passed my limit, I decided to go for the Hacienda Del Mar unit as the seller was paying the closing costs etc.  The maintenance fees are higher, but it will take a number of years to make up the cost difference given that it is only costing me $228 (assuming it passes).  I had a Highlands annual 2000 platinum pass at $2,000 in December after a 2200 Diamond Highlands EOY unit at $3,800 failed in October so anything can happen.  I have not seen any posts of anything failing recently (?) so chances may be decent it passes.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

brdweb said:


> Hello all, first time posting as I recently joined specifically to get more info on the Hyatt program. Won an ebay auction for a platinum week (2000 pts) at Hyatt Beach House for $2150. All-in with fees will be less than $3400 which I believe to be a good deal, especially with the MF currently less than $1400. However, I'm nervous on it passing ROFR as it seems the FL properties have been failing more often than some of the others? I don't plan on using this unit, I just wanted at least 2k pts with lower MF and this was the best deal I could currently find.



I think you have a good shot at this passing...All in for $3,400 would be a great price... I had the goal of getting a Diamond week - 2,200 points for $4K or less and I was able to get one to pass ROFR...I really think this is a great time to buy Hyatt...


----------



## vice

I won an auction from a reputable seller for Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch 2520 annual points 3BR Gold for $999, which was the starting bid. i was happy because I have been watching and waiting a while for the right Hyatt deal to come along. This is my first Hyatt purchase. My first concern was there was no other bidders. Second concern is passing ROFR. I just want to make sure that I am not missing something as I definitely expected bid competition with over 30 other bidders watching the auction. 2019 usage is included and I have to pay $1622 2019 maintenance fee, $550 closing, $650 RTF. It seems like it is a fair to good maintenance fee per point, the week is 36 according to estoppel, even though exact week number was not in auction listing. If transfer goes moderately quickly, say 3 or 4 months, I have a good chance of getting access to points while still in CUP. Worst case scenario I get LCUP which I may be able to use as well. I also love Texas, used to live there, so visiting during my actual week is appealing to me, although many years I would want to use the points option to go other places in Hyatt system. Can anyone think of something I should be aware of that may have prevented other bidders from bidding against me on this one. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## dagger1

vice said:


> I won an auction from a reputable seller for Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch 2520 annual points 3BR Gold for $999, which was the starting bid. i was happy because I have been watching and waiting a while for the right Hyatt deal to come along. This is my first Hyatt purchase. My first concern was there was no other bidders. Second concern is passing ROFR. I just want to make sure that I am not missing something as I definitely expected bid competition with over 30 other bidders watching the auction. 2019 usage is included and I have to pay $1622 2019 maintenance fee, $550 closing, $650 RTF. It seems like it is a fair to good maintenance fee per point, the week is 36 according to estoppel, even though exact week number was not in auction listing. If transfer goes moderately quickly, say 3 or 4 months, I have a good chance of getting access to points while still in CUP. Worst case scenario I get LCUP which I may be able to use as well. I also love Texas, used to live there, so visiting during my actual week is appealing to me, although many years I would want to use the points option to go other places in Hyatt system. Can anyone think of something I should be aware of that may have prevented other bidders from bidding against me on this one. Any input is appreciated.


I was one of the watchers, already own 3 June weeks and an EOYO at HWOR.  I passed on this because 1.  We would never go in the Fall; and 2.  The 3 BR’s are more like a 2BR and a Studio with a foyer/hallway separating the two units, not ideal for families with children.  But the points value is good:! 64 cents per point vs 62 cents for the 2 BRs.  Very reasonable.  Should be a great trader.


----------



## echino

I watched it and passed on it because the seller asked for 2019 fees reimbursement, while HRPP already expired. Also, seller is reputable, but not very familiar with Hyatt. Average value points-wise, I've seen a lot better. And September week is during school, so I cannot use the week. If you can use the week, then great.


----------



## vice

echino said:


> I watched it and passed on it because the seller asked for 2019 fees reimbursement, while HRPP already expired. Also, seller is reputable, but not very familiar with Hyatt. Average value points-wise, I've seen a lot better. And September week is during school, so I cannot use the week. If you can use the week, then great.


 


dagger1 said:


> I was one of the watchers, already own 3 June weeks and an EOYO at HWOR.  I passed on this because 1.  We would never go in the Fall; and 2.  The 3 BR’s are more like a 2BR and a Studio with a foyer/hallway separating the two units, not ideal for families with children.  But the points value is good:! 64 cents per point vs 62 cents for the 2 BRs.  Very reasonable.  Should be a great trader.



Thanks for the input so far echino and dagger1. I figured reimbursement of maintenance fees was one of the primary factors preventing other bidders from bidding. I am aware that Pinon Pointe has a reputation of lower maintenance fees per point but what are some other examples when you say you've seen a lot better. Asking so I can keep an eye out in the future. Most of the Platinum and Diamond weeks I am seeing in 3 BR that would give me 100 to 400 points per year more for the same maintenance fee are wanting $5k to $15k more for the initial purchase price. To me its not worth the substantial initial investment for a few hundred more points. Thanks again guys and gals.


----------



## dagger1

vice said:


> Thanks for the input so far echino and dagger1. I figured reimbursement of maintenance fees was one of the primary factors preventing other bidders from bidding. I am aware that Pinon Pointe has a reputation of lower maintenance fees per point but what are some other examples when you say you've seen a lot better. Asking so I can keep an eye out in the future. Most of the Platinum and Diamond weeks I am seeing in 3 BR that would give me 100 to 400 points per year more for the same maintenance fee are wanting $5k to $15k more for the initial purchase price. To me its not worth the substantial initial investment for a few hundred more points. Thanks again guys and gals.


HWOR is really popular in the summer and anytime school is out.  A lot of Texans are owners there because it’s an easy drive to San Antonio (we live in Houston).  September is still warm down here, you should try it.  You can get a lot of stays at the various Hyatt’s with your points, all of which are awesome.  You can try to trade into Hyatt Ka’anapali which would only cost you 2200 points and leave you with 320 points for a low season 3-4 night stay at several Hyatt’s all for only your $1622 MF.  You are going to enjoy learning how to use your TS and points.


----------



## Sapper

vice said:


> I won an auction from a reputable seller for Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch 2520 annual points 3BR Gold for $999, which was the starting bid. i was happy because I have been watching and waiting a while for the right Hyatt deal to come along. This is my first Hyatt purchase. My first concern was there was no other bidders. Second concern is passing ROFR. I just want to make sure that I am not missing something as I definitely expected bid competition with over 30 other bidders watching the auction. 2019 usage is included and I have to pay $1622 2019 maintenance fee, $550 closing, $650 RTF. It seems like it is a fair to good maintenance fee per point, the week is 36 according to estoppel, even though exact week number was not in auction listing. If transfer goes moderately quickly, say 3 or 4 months, I have a good chance of getting access to points while still in CUP. Worst case scenario I get LCUP which I may be able to use as well. I also love Texas, used to live there, so visiting during my actual week is appealing to me, although many years I would want to use the points option to go other places in Hyatt system. Can anyone think of something I should be aware of that may have prevented other bidders from bidding against me on this one. Any input is appreciated.



Glad a TUGger got it. I too was a watcher. Did not buy because kids will be in school, and I would have to explain another Hyatt purchase to my wife. 

As dagger1 pointed out, this will make for a great trader in the Hyatt system.


----------



## brdweb

I am happy to report that I made it through ROFR at HBH on my $2150 Ebay Plat week. Only took 8 days as well. Sent to Hyatt on the 11th and the waiver was sent back on the 19th. New deed was sent to be recorded on the 20th so things are moving much faster than I had feared. It's week 25 so even though the listing on ebay said no 2019 usage I'm thinking there could be another reservation somewhere else in the system or possible an II exchange. We'll see.


----------



## Sapper

brdweb said:


> I am happy to report that I made it through ROFR at HBH on my $2150 Ebay Plat week. Only took 8 days as well. Sent to Hyatt on the 11th and the waiver was sent back on the 19th. New deed was sent to be recorded on the 20th so things are moving much faster than I had feared. It's week 25 so even though the listing on ebay said no 2019 usage I'm thinking there could be another reservation somewhere else in the system or possible an II exchange. We'll see.



Congratulations!  

You won't be able to use your week 25 as deeded, but will probably have 2000 points to play with.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

brdweb said:


> I am happy to report that I made it through ROFR at HBH on my $2150 Ebay Plat week. Only took 8 days as well. Sent to Hyatt on the 11th and the waiver was sent back on the 19th. New deed was sent to be recorded on the 20th so things are moving much faster than I had feared. It's week 25 so even though the listing on ebay said no 2019 usage I'm thinking there could be another reservation somewhere else in the system or possible an II exchange. We'll see.



Congratulations, I'm excited that so many of us at HBH have passed ROFR in the last 6 months or so...very exciting...


----------



## SHG

Well, I am very close to the finish line… I also purchased an Ebay Beach House week for a great price, and low and behold, it made it through the ROFR. All of this was thanks to tug! I was reading this string and saw where someone had won a Beach House on Ebay for a low price, but ended up giving it back because they had 2 of them. When this unit was put back on auction I knew what the winning price was going to be, and just bid a little bit higher..

Anyway, I have been pretty amazed at how long this process takes. Having purchased timeshares before, it has never been this long.

Process Steps:

Purchase Agreement              - Start 11/1,      *Complete 11/21/18*
ROFR                                    - Start 11/21, *Complete 1/22/19*
Title Search                           - Start 1/22.   *Complete 2/11/19*
Escrow/Deed Prep                  - Start 2/11,   *Complete 3/08/19*
2019 Dues (for 2020 wk)        - *Complete 3/26/19*
Record Deed                          - Start 3/8,     ECD 4/8

Membership Activation            - ECD 2-3 wks

Interval Reservations             - ECD 1wk (*deadline 4/26*)
 
After seeing how long this was going to take, I was concerned about what I was going to do with the week that is on the books, since I did not want it to go into LCUP. Then I saw the description on this same string about how to trade for a couple of weeks on Interval and purchase the Eplus to be able to make use of my new purchase week. Thanks again to tug!!!

So as you can see from the table, I should be a Hyatt Beach House owner in about 1 month. Wife and I are looking forward to some great vacations with this timeshare.

Thanks to all of you very informative tuggers!


----------



## AJCts411

That seems too long a time. Both my purchases took under 60 days, but that was not thru Ebay.  About 3 weeks from start to get through ROFR, maybe another 2 or 3 weeks getting the title registered and Hyatt recognizing the the new ownership.  I bought (great price) from a realtor and they used a very good title company.  I would say, they know how to get things done with Hyatt.  Just to note, this was before the Marriott reorganization.   Congrats, Beach house is on the "quite side", and close to Stock Island.  The Hogfish is a place you should check out.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

SHG said:


> Well, I am very close to the finish line… I also purchased an Ebay Beach House week for a great price, and low and behold, it made it through the ROFR. All of this was thanks to tug! I was reading this string and saw where someone had won a Beach House on Ebay for a low price, but ended up giving it back because they had 2 of them. When this unit was put back on auction I knew what the winning price was going to be, and just bid a little bit higher..
> 
> Anyway, I have been pretty amazed at how long this process takes. Having purchased timeshares before, it has never been this long.
> 
> Process Steps:
> 
> Purchase Agreement              - Start 11/1,      *Complete 11/21/18*
> ROFR                                    - Start 11/21, *Complete 1/22/19*
> Title Search                           - Start 1/22.   *Complete 2/11/19*
> Escrow/Deed Prep                  - Start 2/11,   *Complete 3/08/19*
> 2019 Dues (for 2020 wk)        - *Complete 3/26/19*
> Record Deed                          - Start 3/8,     ECD 4/8
> 
> Membership Activation            - ECD 2-3 wks
> 
> Interval Reservations             - ECD 1wk (*deadline 4/26*)
> 
> After seeing how long this was going to take, I was concerned about what I was going to do with the week that is on the books, since I did not want it to go into LCUP. Then I saw the description on this same string about how to trade for a couple of weeks on Interval and purchase the Eplus to be able to make use of my new purchase week. Thanks again to tug!!!
> 
> So as you can see from the table, I should be a Hyatt Beach House owner in about 1 month. Wife and I are looking forward to some great vacations with this timeshare.
> 
> Thanks to all of you very informative tuggers!



Congrats, on your purchase. My girlfriend that bought at HBH took as long as yours to get through the process. I was fortunate that mine went a bit quicker. What price did you pay for HBH and what week did you score?  I'm very excited in that I was able to use my points for a week next February 2020 and for time in December of this year...


----------



## SHG

Sugarcubesea said:


> Congrats, on your purchase. My girlfriend that bought at HBH took as long as yours to get through the process. I was fortunate that mine went a bit quicker. What price did you pay for HBH and what week did you score?  I'm very excited in that I was able to use my points for a week next February 2020 and for time in December of this year...


I paid $4150 for 2200 point week 17 (last week) in April). That is why the 4/26 deadline. This included all fees as well as the 2018/2019 week, which I will have to turn into a couple of weeks in Interval.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

SHG said:


> I paid $4150 for 2200 point week 17 (last week) in April). That is why the 4/26 deadline. This included all fees as well as the 2018/2019 week, which I will have to turn into a couple of weeks in Interval.


Great price and congrats on passing ROFR.  I hope that your name is quickly put on the deed so that you can use your points in II


----------



## dagger1

We made an offer (accepted) for an EOYO 2/2 Hyatt Ka’anapali Ocean View on March 12th.  Title Company electronically forwarded ROFR documentation to Hyatt on Wednesday, March 13th.  Hyatt Ka’anapali has a 15 “day” decision period to either exercise or waive ROFR.  Today is day 20 and there has been no word from Hyatt.  This has been discussed before, but are there any remedies or suggestions.  I am guessing we just have to wait for a Hyatt answer...


----------



## Sugarcubesea

dagger1 said:


> We made an offer (accepted) for an EOYO 2/2 Hyatt Ka’anapali Ocean View on March 12th.  Title Company electronically forwarded ROFR documentation to Hyatt on Wednesday, March 13th.  Hyatt Ka’anapali has a 15 “day” decision period to either exercise or waive ROFR.  Today is day 20 and there has been no word from Hyatt.  This has been discussed before, but are there any remedies or suggestions.  I am guessing we just have to wait for a Hyatt answer...



I so hope you pass ROFR.   Such a great resort to own


----------



## echino

Isn't it day 15 today, not day 20? Also it's 30 days for other Hyatt resorts, are you sure it's 15 days for HKB?


----------



## dagger1

echino said:


> Isn't it day 15 today, not day 20? Also it's 30 days for other Hyatt resorts, are you sure it's 15 days for HKB?


Hyatt Ka’anapali and Hyatt Aspen have 15 days.  All others are 30 days.  I have considered that by “days” Hyatt means business days.  That would make today day 15 (business).  If that is how they determine days, then a 15 “day” ROFR period is really a 20-25 day period, and a 30 day period is really a 40-45 day period.
There is actually nothing to be done but wait...


----------



## taffy19

dagger1 said:


> We made an offer (accepted) for an EOYO 2/2 Hyatt Ka’anapali Ocean View on March 12th.  Title Company electronically forwarded ROFR documentation to Hyatt on Wednesday, March 13th.  Hyatt Ka’anapali has a 15 “day” decision period to either exercise or waive ROFR.  Today is day 20 and there has been no word from Hyatt.  This has been discussed before, but are there any remedies or suggestions.  I am guessing we just have to wait for a Hyatt answer...


I hope that it will pass ROFR for you. It is a beautiful resort on one of the best beaches with crystal clear ocean water!


----------



## dagger1

taffy19 said:


> I hope that it will pass ROFR for you. It is a beautiful resort on one of the best beaches with crystal clear ocean water!


I do too!  We really like the entire Maui Ocean Club Resort, especially the Lahaina and Napili Towers, but we didn’t like how small their Lanai ‘s are, or that they only access from the bedrooms.  Back to the drawing boards if we fail.


----------



## dagger1

Hyatt waived ROFR.  Awesome!!


----------



## taffy19

dagger1 said:


> Hyatt waived ROFR.  Awesome!!


That is great news.  Congratulations!


----------



## wilma

dagger1 said:


> Hyatt waived ROFR.  Awesome!!



How much did you pay for the EOY 2 bedroom?


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

Just got the news our Pinon Pointe week passed ROFR. We made the offer March 25 and heard today so an extremely quick turn around. Now we own 3 Hyatt weeks and 1 Westin so we should be  done.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

dagger1 said:


> Hyatt waived ROFR.  Awesome!!


So excited for you! You will love it. Congratulations!


----------



## dagger1

wilma said:


> How much did you pay for the EOY 2 bedroom?


We are paying $15,000 and splitting the closing/transfer costs so $15,725 plus reimbursing the 2019 MF of $2700 for 2019 Week 39 usage.  Booked our airfare Houston-Maui an hour after hearing, $742 RT/PP United and booked our rent car 12 days (9/23-10/5) for $434 on Costco.  Will add to Autoslash today.  We will be using a $699 Westin promotion for 5 nights at WKORV and then over to the Hyatt.  So far, so good!!


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

dagger1 said:


> We are paying $15,000 and splitting the closing/transfer costs so $15,725 plus reimbursing the 2019 MF of $2700 for 2019 Week 29 usage.  Booked our airfare Houston-Maui an hour after hearing, $742 RT/PP United and booked our rent car 12 days (9/23-10/5) for $434 on Costco.  Will add to Autoslash today.  We will be using a $699 Westin promotion for 5 nights at WKORV and then over to the Hyatt.  So far, so good!!


Great deal. Hyatt quoted us 35,000 for a mid level odd year 2 bedroom.


----------



## dagger1

Tucsonadventurer said:


> Great deal. Hyatt quoted us 35,000 for a mid level odd year 2 bedroom.


The mid levels are definitely more.  We missed a Hyatt Ka’anapali EOYO on eBay a couple of months ago, I think it went for a little less than $10,500.  We also found a slightly better deal on a Week 49 (about $1K less),  but we are going to be trying to sync our EOYO Ko’Olina and Waiohai with the Hyatt week 39.  With the Week 39 we can try for Weeks 37 and 38 or Weeks 40 and 41.  With the Week 49 we would only be able to try for Marriott Weeks 47 and 48.  We couldn’t book Weeks 50 and 51, because neither of the Marriott week units qualify for Week 51.


----------



## SHG

dagger1 said:


> We are paying $15,000 and splitting the closing/transfer costs so $15,725 plus reimbursing the 2019 MF of $2700 for 2019 Week 39 usage.  Booked our airfare Houston-Maui an hour after hearing, $742 RT/PP United and booked our rent car 12 days (9/23-10/5) for $434 on Costco.  Will add to Autoslash today.  We will be using a $699 Westin promotion for 5 nights at WKORV and then over to the Hyatt.  So far, so good!!


WOW! You did not waste any time!! You sound like quite a strategist... Great job. We plan like that too...


----------



## dagger1

SHG said:


> WOW! You did not waste any time!! You sound like quite a strategist... Great job. We plan like that too...


We vacation with our kids and grandkids, sometimes just a small group, sometimes the whole crowd...  It would be chaos if somebody didn’t do a little preplanning!  That’s my job.  Then on vacation it’s kick back time with a good single malt Scotch for me and they take on all the itinerary ideas/issues.


----------



## dagger1

I also handle all of the grilling, that really goes well with the single malt...!


----------



## SHG

dagger1 said:


> I also handle all of the grilling, that really goes well with the single malt...!


LOL! I think you are getting the better end of the deal....


----------



## Sugarcubesea

dagger1 said:


> We are paying $15,000 and splitting the closing/transfer costs so $15,725 plus reimbursing the 2019 MF of $2700 for 2019 Week 39 usage.  Booked our airfare Houston-Maui an hour after hearing, $742 RT/PP United and booked our rent car 12 days (9/23-10/5) for $434 on Costco.  Will add to Autoslash today.  We will be using a $699 Westin promotion for 5 nights at WKORV and then over to the Hyatt.  So far, so good!!



You got such a great deal and it’s something you will use so double win.  I look forward to using my week for the first time in 2020.   Enjoy your vacation and make lots of memories


----------



## dagger1

Sugarcubesea said:


> You got such a great deal and it’s something you will use so double win.  I look forward to using my week for the first time in 2020.   Enjoy your vacation and make lots of memories


Thank you, and perfectly said!  We bought our various Hyatt’s and Marriott’s (and Wyndham points) to use.  We are looking forward to 10-15 years of trips so we can leave fond memories with our kids, grandkids and friends.  Cheers!!!


----------



## Sugarcubesea

dagger1 said:


> Thank you, and perfectly said!  We bought our various Hyatt’s and Marriott’s (and Wyndham points) to use.  We are looking forward to 10-15 years of trips so we can leave fond memories with our kids, grandkids and friends.  Cheers!!!



As I get older, I want to spend my money in the years ahead making memories with my family and my grandson (hoping to have many more grand-babies in the future) as I just want the basics and enjoy my retirement when that happens in 2027


----------



## jjking42

some great deals mentioned in here. Hopefully I find one soon


----------



## SHG

My new purchase is complete (see below)
1. Purchase Agreement         - Start 11/1,   *Complete 11/21/18*
2. ROFR                                - Start 11/21, *Complete 1/22/19*
3. Title Search                       - Start 1/22,   *Complete 2/11/19*
4. Escrow/Deed Prep             - Start 2/11,   *Complete 3/08/19*
5. 2019 Dues (for 2020 wk)  - *Complete 3/26/19*
6. Record Deed                     - Start 3/8, *Complete 4/22/19*
7. Membership Activation      - Start 4/22, *Complete 5/7/19*
8. Interval Reservations         - Missed Deadline

I am excited about the new purchase, *but there remains significant problems that I now have to deal with......*

I did NOT receive my full 2200 pts. Something happened and there are only 1760 pts in the account
My account did not complete in time for me to use the points, so now the points are all LCUP!
The selling company refused to make any reservations for me, thus creating the problems shown above.


----------



## Pathways

SHG said:


> My new purchase is complete (see below)
> 1. Purchase Agreement         - Start 11/1,   *Complete 11/21/18*
> 2. ROFR                                - Start 11/21, *Complete 1/22/19*
> 3. Title Search                       - Start 1/22,   *Complete 2/11/19*
> 4. Escrow/Deed Prep             - Start 2/11,   *Complete 3/08/19*
> 5. 2019 Dues (for 2020 wk)  - *Complete 3/26/19*
> 6. Record Deed                     - Start 3/8, *Complete 4/22/19*
> 7. Membership Activation      - Start 4/22, *Complete 5/7/19*
> 8. Interval Reservations         - Missed Deadline
> 
> I am excited about the new purchase, *but there remains significant problems that I now have to deal with......*
> 
> I did NOT receive my full 2200 pts. Something happened and there are only 1760 pts in the account
> My account did not complete in time for me to use the points, so now the points are all LCUP!
> The selling company refused to make any reservations for me, thus creating the problems shown above.



SHG:  Your timelines as presented are the worst I have ever seen for a HRC purchase.  While a slow seller (estate, divorce, out of the country) or buyer can certainly delay a transfer, the dates you are documenting are terrible for every single step.  As someone who purchased three HRC weeks during the period you are describing, I will assure you your delay's were not HRC/Marriott.

Sadly, I doubt you have any recourse as most selling companies will say they have 90-180 days.


----------



## SHG

Pathways said:


> SHG:  Your timelines as presented are the worst I have ever seen for a HRC purchase.  While a slow seller (estate, divorce, out of the country) or buyer can certainly delay a transfer, the dates you are documenting are terrible for every single step.  As someone who purchased three HRC weeks during the period you are describing, I will assure you your delay's were not HRC/Marriott.
> 
> Sadly, I doubt you have any recourse as most selling companies will say they have 90-180 days.


The timeline is pretty unbelievable... It amazes me that you can buy a million dollar house in a fraction of the time it takes to buy a timeshare... doesn't make sense...

But, that could still have been a non issue had the company just allowed me to make a reservation and either deposit the points in Interval or to make some reservations in Interval. Then, after closing  i could do whatever I desired. But, because they denied my doing anything, the points were allowed to move into LCUP....


----------



## jhac007

SHG said:


> My new purchase is complete (see below)
> 1. Purchase Agreement         - Start 11/1,   *Complete 11/21/18*
> 2. ROFR                                - Start 11/21, *Complete 1/22/19*
> 3. Title Search                       - Start 1/22,   *Complete 2/11/19*
> 4. Escrow/Deed Prep             - Start 2/11,   *Complete 3/08/19*
> 5. 2019 Dues (for 2020 wk)  - *Complete 3/26/19*
> 6. Record Deed                     - Start 3/8, *Complete 4/22/19*
> 7. Membership Activation      - Start 4/22, *Complete 5/7/19*
> 8. Interval Reservations         - Missed Deadline
> 
> I am excited about the new purchase, *but there remains significant problems that I now have to deal with......*
> 
> I did NOT receive my full 2200 pts. Something happened and there are only 1760 pts in the account
> My account did not complete in time for me to use the points, so now the points are all LCUP!
> The selling company refused to make any reservations for me, thus creating the problems shown above.



This is a horrible time line! Who was your selling company/closing agent?


----------



## SHG

Company is Vacation Properties for Less......

Wasn't there a Hyatt representative on tug that can help with these kinds of problems??  Anyone know the contact info??/


----------



## dsmrp

SHG said:


> The timeline is pretty unbelievable... It amazes me that you can buy a million dollar house in a fraction of the time it takes to buy a timeshare... doesn't make sense...
> 
> But, that could still have been a non issue had the company just allowed me to make a reservation and either deposit the points in Interval or to make some reservations in Interval. Then, after closing  i could do whatever I desired. But, because they denied my doing anything, the points were allowed to move into LCUP....



Sorry your points are in LCUP now;  that is a long period to complete a sale.
I believe based on another thread in this forum that you could still deposit your points into Interval;  they wouldn't be in the HRC EEE, but still usable in Interval.  I'm a new HRC owner, and was only a few weeks past my EEE deadline back in December.  When I called HRC customer support, the agent let me do a one-time deposit of CUP points into EEE.  I was also doing a reservation at the time, so I deposited the remainder of my CUP points.  Try calling HRC, explain situation and see if they'll grant you an exception 

Actually the escrow/closing company doesn't have any way to make a reservation for you or deposit CUP points.
Until HRC records the ownership change, the seller is the only one who can do these.  If you asked the closing company to request to the seller to do one of these, and seller didn't, then it's on the seller.  I would think most sellers are pretty cooperative though.  Maybe the closing company just didn't pass on your request...

I had a pretty good closing company TRCS, on my purchases; used them 2x cause I bought thru RE agent.  They cost more than the one recommended in the Buying/Selling forum, but responsive and on top of things IMO.


----------



## ConejoRed

I am in the middle of Hyatt transfer with Vacation Properties for Less and it is also going very slowly as well.  Went to ROFR March 20th, and finally heard back on May 3rd on ROFR (passed), but only after I emailed them to check on the status.  I am going to start checking back each week to make sure it is moving.  It’s a Week 3 unit and I am going it transfers in time to either book Week 3, 2020 or book something else with CUP. The Ad did say free 2029 use, but also that it was not guaranteed so not sure what, if anything I will end up with.


----------



## Pathways

ConejoRed said:


> I am in the middle of Hyatt transfer with Vacation Properties for Less and it is also going very slowly as well.  Went to ROFR March 20th, and finally heard back on May 3rd on ROFR (passed), but only after I emailed them to check on the status.  I am going to start checking back each week to make sure it is moving.  It’s a Week 3 unit and I am going it transfers in time to either book Week 3, 2020 or book something else with CUP. The Ad did say free 2029 use, but also that it was not guaranteed so not sure what, if anything I will end up with.



You've got issues - but not with Hyatt.  I made three purchases during your timeline, two different resorts.  Longest time for ROFR was 13 calendar days.  If the closing people are sending the proper paperwork to the proper email, the ROFR is currently running less than 3 weeks.


----------



## ConejoRed

I agree that it is probably not with Hyatt. That is why I will start hounding them next week and keep on top of them.  I purchased a different Hyatt unit at the end of November and it was completed in about 6-7 weeks including the ROFR process that took the full 30 days as well (when they were transferring offices due to the merger) but once that was done, it was only a week or two until it showed up in Interval (my first indication that it was transferred). 

This one is a Hacienda Del Mar unit.  Does anyone have experience on whether dealing with Puerto Rico will take longer as well?  It is RTU there from what I understand if that makes a difference.


----------



## Sapper

It sounds like Vacation Properties for Less is moving a lot of Hyatt properties. I too did a Vacation Properties for Less, Highlands Inn. They submitted my ROFR paperwork to Hyatt at the beginning of December, it was passed on the 3rd of Janurary... And that is with the Christmas and New Years holiday in there. I had a better experience with them than SHG. They were not crazy fast, but did get the job done and were responsive to my emails. 

Conejo, I have heard that Puerto Rico can be slower because they have to get a lawyer down there involved in the transfer. Not to mention you are dealing with the Puerto Rican government to process paperwork with out a bribe... I mean expediting fee


----------



## Pathways

Sapper said:


> Conejo, I have heard that Puerto Rico can be slower because they have to get a lawyer down there involved in the transfer. Not to mention you are dealing with the Puerto Rican government to process paperwork with out a bribe... I mean expediting fee



So true- If the transfer needs to take place there, then all bets are off!

(However, the ROFR should not take any longer)


----------



## jjking42

I cant seem to get deals anywhere near what you guys got.  Best deals I can up with is Diamond in the 5000 to 6000 range and Gold for 2500. Not finding anything good for platinum weeks except EOY. I don't need 2200 points. I can do one bedrooms, studios, less than week stays, and can travel in off season. But I worry about resale on anything smaller than gold.  Diamond packages cost twice as much as gold but only 22% more points. Nevertheless I hear they are much more desirable. 

Do you think its worth paying extra for Pinion Point. Should I pay more for the lower MF or go to WOR or Beach House and pay more to get a larger point package. Not sure what is more important points package size or low MF. As far as travel is concerned I know we will like Sedona and not sure about Key West. We don't drink or party but like a nice view of the ocean or mountains and are kind of foodies. Wild Oak Ranch is 4 hours away but we would rather escape the Texas heat than vacation in it. No grand kids yet probably 3-5 year before that happens. Just a couple of empty nesters that want to enjoy nature.


----------



## dsmrp

jjking42 said:


> I cant seem to get deals anywhere near what you guys got.  Best deals I can up with is Diamond in the 5000 to 6000 range and Gold for 2500. Not finding anything good for platinum weeks except EOY. I don't need 2200 points. I can do one bedrooms, studios, less than week stays, and can travel in off season. But I worry about resale on anything smaller than gold.  Diamond packages cost twice as much as gold but only 22% more points. Nevertheless I hear they are much more desirable.
> 
> Do you think its worth paying extra for Pinion Point. Should I pay more for the lower MF or go to WOR or Beach House and pay more to get a larger point package. Not sure what is more important points package size or low MF. As far as travel is concerned I know we will like Sedona and not sure about Key West. We don't drink or party but like a nice view of the ocean or mountains and are kind of foodies. Wild Oak Ranch is 4 hours away but we would rather escape the Texas heat than vacation in it. No grand kids yet probably 3-5 year before that happens. Just a couple of empty nesters that want to enjoy nature.



I'm new to HRC, but conventional wisdom posted in this forum awhile ago was to buy 1880 and up pt units;  because available units on internal exchanging to other HRC resorts could likely cost more than say the 1300+ points you'd get with a 1 bdrm unit.  And you can't bank/extend your yearly HRC points to combine in the following year.  You can deposit them into EEE for Interval II exchanging, which extends points life in II for I think 1.5-2 years.  But then you'd have to pay II exchange fees.

IMO, buy where & when you want to go most years, because that is your deeded right if say Marriott changes the HRC internal exchange rules several years down the road.
Pinon Point 2 bdrm units are lockoffs, so you could  reserve the larger 1 bedroom at your deeded week, then potentially use the points from the studio to stay perhaps the week after or before, or a completely different time of year.

Although Marriott/Vistana is waiving ROFR left and right, I wonder if they are still buying back some diamond weeks.  I think Conojo had a diamond week at Highlands Inn Rofr'ed last fall.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

We 


jjking42 said:


> I cant seem to get deals anywhere near what you guys got.  Best deals I can up with is Diamond in the 5000 to 6000 range and Gold for 2500. Not finding anything good for platinum weeks except EOY. I don't need 2200 points. I can do one bedrooms, studios, less than week stays, and can travel in off season. But I worry about resale on anything smaller than gold.  Diamond packages cost twice as much as gold but only 22% more points. Nevertheless I hear they are much more desirable.
> 
> Do you think its worth paying extra for Pinion Point. Should I pay more for the lower MF or go to WOR or Beach House and pay more to get a larger point package. Not sure what is more important points package size or low MF. As far as travel is concerned I know we will like Sedona and not sure about Key West. We don't drink or party but like a nice view of the ocean or mountains and are kind of foodies. Wild Oak Ranch is 4 hours away but we would rather escape the Texas heat than vacation in it. No grand kids yet probably 3-5 year before that happens. Just a couple of empty nesters that want to enjoy nature.


bought 2 at Pinon Pointe team and one at Beach House. We own an 1880 and 2000 week at Pinon Pointe and 2200 at Beach House
 We always exchange but bought at places we would like to stay if we were to use our week. I like the lower fees at Pinon Pointe and prices are very reasonable right now. The down side to Key West for us is the long drive and heavy traffic from the airport though some have referred to a ferry. Airfare into Key West itself seems high to us. Optimal pricing  wise seems to be 2000 with a good Maintenance fee ratio. Good luck. Let us know what you decide


----------



## Fredflintstone

Sugarcubesea said:


> It might be that I bought during the sweet spot of the transfer of Hyatt to Marriott. I was shocked that my offer passed ROFR.
> I would go for a Diamond week right now



I am curious. What’s really the difference between Platinum, Diamond, Gold etc? I do know the difference between a red versus blue week. Is it kind of the same thing?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heathpack

jjking42 said:


> I cant seem to get deals anywhere near what you guys got.  Best deals I can up with is Diamond in the 5000 to 6000 range and Gold for 2500. Not finding anything good for platinum weeks except EOY. I don't need 2200 points. I can do one bedrooms, studios, less than week stays, and can travel in off season. But I worry about resale on anything smaller than gold.  Diamond packages cost twice as much as gold but only 22% more points. Nevertheless I hear they are much more desirable.
> 
> Do you think its worth paying extra for Pinion Point. Should I pay more for the lower MF or go to WOR or Beach House and pay more to get a larger point package. Not sure what is more important points package size or low MF. As far as travel is concerned I know we will like Sedona and not sure about Key West. We don't drink or party but like a nice view of the ocean or mountains and are kind of foodies. Wild Oak Ranch is 4 hours away but we would rather escape the Texas heat than vacation in it. No grand kids yet probably 3-5 year before that happens. Just a couple of empty nesters that want to enjoy nature.



In the Hyatt system, the more points the better.  Because you cannot bank or borrow points in any kind of useful way, you’re limited to whatever your points allotment is for the year.  So people that have lower numbers of points are limited to competing with every one in the club for the lower point value weeks.  Sometimes that works out ok, those tend to be the less desirable weeks anyway.  Silver season Pinon Pointe seems to be abundantly available, as are 4 day midweek stays at Highlands Inn.  Sept in Tahoe is nice, doable from a trading perspective, but all of the units are 2BR so you need at least 1400 points for any kind of decent trade into High Sierra.

But the most valuable weeks are Diamond weeks because most people would prefer one week and one maintenance fee that can get them into any week (in theory) at any resort.  You can get around this by owning two lower point value weeks with a sum total of 2200 or greater points.  But then you have two purchase prices, transfer fees, and MF.  So you have to crunch the numbers but when you consider buying two bronze weeks for say $500 each, that will cost you probably $3000 all in with the closing & transfer, plus at Pinon Pointe $2200/yr in MF.  Over 10 years, say, you get 26,000 points for a cost of approx $25000.  Vs paying $7000ish all in for a Diamond week and only having $1100 in annual MF.  Over that same 10 years, you spend $18,000 for 22,000 points. Additionally, with choosing the Diamond week, in 10 years when you want to sell, it’s probably worth something so easier/quicker to sell and whatever you sell for drives that cost of ownership down further.  When people run these numbers, they see the value of higher point weeks and that’s why the cost is higher.

So if you’re worried about resale value, you want to buy the highest value week you can.  But I think with the exception of the Puerto Rico property, you can always give a Hyatt away, so it’s a valid strategy to start with a low point week if that works for you.  You won’t have access to everything in the club but maybe you accept that to get in at a lower price point.

As far as bargains go, I think this is the worst time of the year for that.  Maintenance fees are due in Jan, so right now folks are paid up and it’s not costing them anything to sit tight on a higher asking price.  Come late Fall, sellers are looking at continued ownership costing them another years MF, so they are more inclined to price their units to move.


----------



## AJCts411

FYI - closing costs at HRC.   
Hyatt transfer fee - $650.00
State Tax - Florida was $45.50 
Title company - $300.00
County Deed recording fee - Monroe was $18.50
Total paid - $1014.00


----------



## TravelTime

Sugarcubesea said:


> That’s what I did, I’ve been wanting a Hyatt for a few years but was never willing to pay over $4K.  When my best friend purchased hers last year, and then when hers passed, I decided to pursue one for myself.
> 
> I like the Beach House and for my needs to have a family friendly resort for my grandson and my future grandchildren this was a win.
> 
> I love Key West and even if everything changes with Marriott owning it now. This is a week and unit I can use.
> 
> I wish you the best of luck in your quest for a unit.



$4K seems cheap for a platinum week. What unit and week was it?


----------



## TravelTime

heathpack said:


> In the Hyatt system, the more points the better.  Because you cannot bank or borrow points in any kind of useful way, you’re limited to whatever your points allotment is for the year.  So people that have lower numbers of points are limited to competing with every one in the club for the lower point value weeks.  Sometimes that works out ok, those tend to be the less desirable weeks anyway.  Silver season Pinon Pointe seems to be abundantly available, as are 4 day midweek stays at Highlands Inn.  Sept in Tahoe is nice, doable from a trading perspective, but all of the units are 2BR so you need at least 1400 points for any kind of decent trade into High Sierra.
> 
> But the most valuable weeks are Diamond weeks because most people would prefer one week and one maintenance fee that can get them into any week (in theory) at any resort.  You can get around this by owning two lower point value weeks with a sum total of 2200 or greater points.  But then you have two purchase prices, transfer fees, and MF.  So you have to crunch the numbers but when you consider buying two bronze weeks for say $500 each, that will cost you probably $3000 all in with the closing & transfer, plus at Pinon Pointe $2200/yr in MF.  Over 10 years, say, you get 26,000 points for a cost of approx $25000.  Vs paying $7000ish all in for a Diamond week and only having $1100 in annual MF.  Over that same 10 years, you spend $18,000 for 22,000 points. Additionally, with choosing the Diamond week, in 10 years when you want to sell, it’s probably worth something so easier/quicker to sell and whatever you sell for drives that cost of ownership down further.  When people run these numbers, they see the value of higher point weeks and that’s why the cost is higher.
> 
> So if you’re worried about resale value, you want to buy the highest value week you can.  But I think with the exception of the Puerto Rico property, you can always give a Hyatt away, so it’s a valid strategy to start with a low point week if that works for you.  You won’t have access to everything in the club but maybe you accept that to get in at a lower price point.
> 
> As far as bargains go, I think this is the worst time of the year for that.  Maintenance fees are due in Jan, so right now folks are paid up and it’s not costing them anything to sit tight on a higher asking price.  Come late Fall, sellers are looking at continued ownership costing them another years MF, so they are more inclined to price their units to move.



Is $7000 the going rate for a Diamond week at Windward Point?


----------



## Sugarcubesea

jjking42 said:


> I cant seem to get deals anywhere near what you guys got.  Best deals I can up with is Diamond in the 5000 to 6000 range and Gold for 2500. Not finding anything good for platinum weeks except EOY. I don't need 2200 points. I can do one bedrooms, studios, less than week stays, and can travel in off season. But I worry about resale on anything smaller than gold.  Diamond packages cost twice as much as gold but only 22% more points. Nevertheless I hear they are much more desirable.
> 
> Do you think its worth paying extra for Pinion Point. Should I pay more for the lower MF or go to WOR or Beach House and pay more to get a larger point package. Not sure what is more important points package size or low MF. As far as travel is concerned I know we will like Sedona and not sure about Key West. We don't drink or party but like a nice view of the ocean or mountains and are kind of foodies. Wild Oak Ranch is 4 hours away but we would rather escape the Texas heat than vacation in it. No grand kids yet probably 3-5 year before that happens. Just a couple of empty nesters that want to enjoy nature.



I felt the same way that I could never find a Hyatt for the price I wanted. A friend I meet TS'ing told me that for Hyatt the best time to buy at a lower price is in the fall / winter just before the MF's come due for the next year..I just kept waiting and watching and I finally found a deal and made the offer and got the 2,200 points that I wanted and the price I wanted...I only wanted a Diamond because of resale down the road...If you keep looking and do google searches for Hyatt, I just know something will come up... Best of Luck and I hope you score a deal real soon


----------



## Sugarcubesea

TravelTime said:


> $4K seems cheap for a platinum week. What unit and week was it?



I purchased a Diamond --- 2,200 points --- week 15 --- Beach House, Key West


----------



## jhac007

TravelTime said:


> Is $7000 the going rate for a Diamond week at Windward Point?



I bought my unit two years ago and everything I have seen (then and since) is at least in that price range.  Be advised that I am only looking for Jan/Feb weeks so that price in that time frame is from there up.  I purchased mine to use and the points are the alternative but if your goal is to rent you may find a good deal in the diamond season beyond Jan/Feb.  Week #4 in a better view unit than I have is my next goal at Windward.


----------



## TravelTime

Sugarcubesea said:


> I purchased a Diamond --- 2,200 points --- week 15 --- Beach House, Key West



That an incredible price!


----------



## TravelTime

jhac007 said:


> I bought my unit two years ago and everything I have seen (then and since) is at least in that price range.  Be advised that I am only looking for Jan/Feb weeks so that price in that time frame is from there up.  I purchased mine to use and the points are the alternative but if your goal is to rent you may find a good deal in the diamond season beyond Jan/Feb.  Week #4 in a better view unit than I have is my next goal at Windward.



What view did you get? What would you expect to pay for the various view units?


----------



## Sugarcubesea

TravelTime said:


> That an incredible price!



I'm so incredibly happy as I got the resort I wanted for the price I wanted... I hope you get what your looking for at Windward Pointe...another beautiful Hyatt resort that I have stayed at...


----------



## jhac007

TravelTime said:


> What view did you get? What would you expect to pay for the various view units?



I didn't get the best view but I am good with it (I can see the ocean).  My unit is 5332 which was the best view with the best price at that time for an early diamond season(which I needed/wanted).  If I remember correctly it was advertised for $7995 and my offer of $7000 was accepted.  What I didn't know until the closing process was there were 2200 points in the account which I acquired and effectively lowered my purchase price below 6K.  I was already booked up for the year so I rented the unit.  As for pricing, I first look for a third floor, then look for the best price on a third floor factoring in the view.  For me I am only interested in Key West in the dead of winter (as far south as you can go in the continental US).  The later diamond weeks probably can be had at a better deal.  Therefore using mine as a bench mark, during Jan/Feb. I would expect 7-8K.  Now if a princess unit is found in that time frame that's another issue.  Personally I would be willing to pay more but am not sure how far I would go!  Again if one is just interested in the 2200 points then the later diamond weeks should benefit the buyer and probably can be negotiated down.


----------



## heathpack

TravelTime said:


> Is $7000 the going rate for a Diamond week at Windward Point?



Not necessarily, it was just an example


----------



## brdweb

Just an update on my purchase at HBH. Won ebay auction on March 6th and transfer just completed today (June 20th). Not exactly a quick transfer but happy it's done. The funny thing is also today a reservation was made at another property (Coconut Plantation) for August as well as 600 points to EEE. I'm not exactly upset as I only have a few days until the points would enter LCUP and 2019 points were never part of the deal. However, now I have to pay a cancellation fee to move the rest of my points to EEE.

One question that I have is this: Is the II account automatically created as part of the transfer or do I have to take some kind of action for that?


----------



## TravelTime

jhac007 said:


> I didn't get the best view but I am good with it (I can see the ocean).  My unit is 5332 which was the best view with the best price at that time for an early diamond season(which I needed/wanted).  If I remember correctly it was advertised for $7995 and my offer of $7000 was accepted.  What I didn't know until the closing process was there were 2200 points in the account which I acquired and effectively lowered my purchase price below 6K.  I was already booked up for the year so I rented the unit.  As for pricing, I first look for a third floor, then look for the best price on a third floor factoring in the view.  For me I am only interested in Key West in the dead of winter (as far south as you can go in the continental US).  The later diamond weeks probably can be had at a better deal.  Therefore using mine as a bench mark, during Jan/Feb. I would expect 7-8K.  Now if a princess unit is found in that time frame that's another issue.  Personally I would be willing to pay more but am not sure how far I would go!  Again if one is just interested in the 2200 points then the later diamond weeks should benefit the buyer and probably can be negotiated down.



What do you think of third floor in building 6 or building 7 vs. first floor in building 1? I am debating some possibilities and since I am not there in Kew West, I cant decide where the road noise would bother too much or if being on a lower floor would be nice for convenience of getting out. I do have a service dog who I travel with so wondering if first floor would be more convenient. Have you been to Windward Point and do you have an idea of how the views compare as well how accessible it is to get downstairs?


----------



## jhac007

Yes, I stayed in my unit this past Jan.  I have not been in bldg. #1 but there is an elevator serving the bldg. If I am not mistaken the box with the X in it is the elevator for each respective bldg. There is a princess unit for sale (maybe the one you have your eye on) in bldg. #1 so that is part of your desire.  BTW, when do you want to own (week)?  Again I have a tendency to look only for Jan/Feb weeks.  My first choice given what you have presented (just me) would probably be bldg. #7, third floor because it is a straight away view of the ocean apparently.  My main concern would be people over my head more so than road noise at Windward.  I am going to check a street view and confirm or not my thoughts on the views.


----------



## jhac007

Ok, here's what I see.  If you were to get the princess unit 5114, you would be almost across the hall from the elevator, one flight of stairs on the far end of the hallway would take you directly to a parking spot.  Bldg. #7 appears to be better than #6, #7 has a straightaway view of the ocean, #6 may have to look over the little snack bigd., still good.  The elevator is mostly between bldgs. #6 & #7, the stairs I would not consider.


----------



## SHG

brdweb said:


> Just an update on my purchase at HBH. Won ebay auction on March 6th and transfer just completed today (June 20th). Not exactly a quick transfer but happy it's done. The funny thing is also today a reservation was made at another property (Coconut Plantation) for August as well as 600 points to EEE. I'm not exactly upset as I only have a few days until the points would enter LCUP and 2019 points were never part of the deal. However, now I have to pay a cancellation fee to move the rest of my points to EEE.
> 
> One question that I have is this: Is the II account automatically created as part of the transfer or do I have to take some kind of action for that?


Your II account should already be setup. You can call Hyatt and they can help you get log on info.
Not sure exactly what you are stating about the Coconut Plantation reservation? This is a reservation you made or a pre-existing reservation? I had a case where the owner actually used some of the points while in escrow. The transfer company denied that was possible, but Hyatt confirmed that the points were used while I was in escrow..... I still ended up with most of the points and was able to get them into EEE as well..


----------



## TravelTime

I went with 5111. The view looks great and I like the easy access to parking lost. My biggest concern is whether the cars driving in front of the unit cause me stress.


----------



## jhac007

Congratulations, I think you will be ok!


----------



## Sugarcubesea

TravelTime said:


> I went with 5111. The view looks great and I like the easy access to parking lost. My biggest concern is whether the cars driving in front of the unit cause me stress.



Good Luck and I hope you pass ROFR


----------



## TravelTime

Sugarcubesea said:


> Good Luck and I hope you pass ROFR



Thank you. Based on what I am reading on TUG, it sounds like most units are passing in the $7K range, assuming Hyatt is still executing ROFR. Someone mentioned they got something for a below market price at the time when Hyatt was not doing ROFR. Does anyone know if they are executing ROFR now?


----------



## Sugarcubesea

TravelTime said:


> Thank you. Based on what I am reading on TUG, it sounds like most units are passing in the $7K range, assuming Hyatt is still executing ROFR. Someone mentioned they got something for a below market price at the time when Hyatt was not doing ROFR. Does anyone know if they are executing ROFR now?



I think you should pass ROFR. I purchased a 2,200 week at Beach House for a week I could use at the price I wanted to pay.  I’ve not heard of two many being ROFR’d lately.  I’m looking to purchase a AZ unit now


----------



## Sapper

TravelTime said:


> Thank you. Based on what I am reading on TUG, it sounds like most units are passing in the $7K range, assuming Hyatt is still executing ROFR. Someone mentioned they got something for a below market price at the time when Hyatt was not doing ROFR. Does anyone know if they are executing ROFR now?



Basically nothing is being ROFR’d right now. Expect that to change once Marriott starts doing whatever they have planned for the Hyatt properties.


----------



## Panina

Sugarcubesea said:


> I think you should pass ROFR. I purchased a 2,200 week at Beach House for a week I could use at the price I wanted to pay.  I’ve not heard of two many being ROFR’d lately.  I’m looking to purchase a AZ unit now


I have been tempted to buy one after I saw what you got it for but just can’t find a week I could use.  You know me, it has to be something I would use half the time.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Panina said:


> I have been tempted to buy one after I saw what you got it for but just can’t find a week I could use.  You know me, it has to be something I would use half the time.



Panina, it was you who inspired me to purchase this week. I’m now only buying what I can and will use.  

I will be getting rid of a few of my TS’s so that I can right size my portfolio


----------



## Panina

Sugarcubesea said:


> Panina, it was you who inspired me to purchase this week. I’m now only buying what I can and will use.
> 
> I will be getting rid of a few of my TS’s so that I can right size my portfolio


Smiling.  I too have to get rid of a few.  My other half now prefers Key West, no complaint here.  Haven’t had time to figure out which ones yet to let go of.  I love them all but if I am in Key West more I don’t need them all.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Panina said:


> Smiling.  I too have to get rid of a few.  My other half now prefers Key West, no complaint here.  Haven’t had time to figure out which ones yet to let go of.  I love them all but if I am in Key West more I don’t need them all.



I love Key West as well, really I just love FL...I look forward to going each year and getting in warm weather...


----------



## TravelTime

Panina said:


> Smiling.  I too have to get rid of a few.  My other half now prefers Key West, no complaint here.  Haven’t had time to figure out which ones yet to let go of.  I love them all but if I am in Key West more I don’t need them all.



Panini, which do you own in Key West? I am also buying where I will visit except for Marriott Grand Chateau in Las Vegas. I am buying that to reserve high demand weeks and either rent or exchange. I want to see how hard it is to rent weeks I can’t use. I do go to Vegas every year for a conference so I might use it but I think it is cheaper for me to use points with the 30% discount for the days I need vs using my entire week since I will not need a week unless I stay the entire week. Then I could lock off my 3 BR, use the 1 BR and rent or exchange the 2 BR.


----------



## Panina

TravelTime said:


> Panini, which do you own in Key West? I am also buying where I will visit except for Marriott Grand Chateau in Las Vegas. I am buying that to reserve high demand weeks and either rent or exchange. I want to see how hard it is to rent weeks I can’t use. I do go to Vegas every year for a conference so I might use it but I think it is cheaper for me to use points with the 30% discount for the days I need vs using my entire week since I will not need a week unless I stay the entire week. Then I could lock off my 3 BR, use the 1 BR and rent or exchange the 2 BR.


I own in Banyan Resort, smaller place, buy in and maintenance is lower then all the other in old Key West.  Trades in II, no designation which blows my mind as it is nice but from what I was told very few are traded.  Renovated units, two outdoor pools, hot tub, bar with breakfast and lunch, drinks available.

I was thinking about another at Banyan or Sunset Harbor or Coconut Beach Resort but nothing for the weeks I want are available.  Sunset Harbors maintenance fees are very high,  so might hesitate even if I find.  With the right price would get one in new Key West.


----------



## dms1709

Just received work Hyatt passed on my purchase of week 8, 9 and 10 at Coconut Plantation, received back in 5 days.  I already have week 7 and 8, but now I only have to change units once.  I guess I will have to find some place to use the points, so glad Hyatts are so nice.


----------



## Panina

dms1709 said:


> Just received work Hyatt passed on my purchase of week 8, 9 and 10 at Coconut Plantation, received back in 5 days.  I already have week 7 and 8, but now I only have to change units once.  I guess I will have to find some place to use the points, so glad Hyatts are so nice.


Congratulations, nice to be able to stay at one resort so long?

What prices did you pay?


----------



## jhac007

dms1709 said:


> Just received work Hyatt passed on my purchase of week 8, 9 and 10 at Coconut Plantation, received back in 5 days.  I already have week 7 and 8, but now I only have to change units once.  I guess I will have to find some place to use the points, so glad Hyatts are so nice.



That is a great winter portfolio at a great location!


----------



## dms1709

Panina, If you can tell me how I can get a message to you privately, I will be happy to tell you.


----------



## Panina

dms1709 said:


> Panina, If you can tell me how I can get a message to you privately, I will be happy to tell you.


Sent you a private message


----------



## Sugarcubesea

dms1709 said:


> Just received work Hyatt passed on my purchase of week 8, 9 and 10 at Coconut Plantation, received back in 5 days.  I already have week 7 and 8, but now I only have to change units once.  I guess I will have to find some place to use the points, so glad Hyatts are so nice.



DMS, congrats on having 5 weeks in Bonita Springs in the Winter....


----------



## gratiem

Hyatt waived ROFR on our purchase of Hyatt Highlands Inn, week 31.  Submitted in 7/15, received response on 7/23.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

gratiem said:


> Hyatt waived ROFR on our purchase of Hyatt Highlands Inn, week 31.  Submitted in 7/15, received response on 7/23.



That is so awesome...congrats...


----------



## dms1709

If someone will tell me where to post  ROFR for Hyatt I will post the information.  Thanks


----------



## gratiem

dms1709 said:


> If someone will tell me where to post  ROFR for Hyatt I will post the information.  Thanks


Ditto.  @Kal do we PM you?


----------



## bdh

The link to Kal's ROFR page:

http://www.bywindkal.com/Hyatt/purchaseform.html


----------



## dsmrp

bdh said:


> The link to Kal's ROFR page:
> 
> http://www.bywindkal.com/Hyatt/purchaseform.html



I used two different browsers, and checked my settings, but each time I tried to submit, I
got an error message that I had to enable cookies.  So was unsuccessful....


----------



## gratiem

dsmrp said:


> I used two different browsers, and checked my settings, but each time I tried to submit, I
> got an error message that I had to enable cookies.  So was unsuccessful....



Same issue Chrome MacOS.


----------



## bdh

It went straight to the correct page on Kal's site when I clicked on the link with Chrome.  Try going to his main page at www.bywindkal.com/HVC.htm   A little more than 3/4 of the way down the main page there a section named "_Historical Purchase Transactions & Hyatt's ROFR_" - click on the "_Sale/ROFR data report"._


----------



## dsmrp

bdh said:


> It went straight to the correct page on Kal's site when I clicked on the link with Chrome.  Try going to his main page at www.bywindkal.com/HVC.htm   A little more than 3/4 of the way down the main page there a section named "_Historical Purchase Transactions & Hyatt's ROFR_" - click on the "_Sale/ROFR data report"._



thx, but got the same error about enabling cookies.


----------



## dms1709

I keep getting the enabling cookies message.


----------



## Kal

gratiem said:


> Ditto.  @Kal do we PM you?


Use this link: http://www.bywindkal.com/Hyatt/purchaseform.html


----------



## dsmrp

Kal said:


> Use this link: http://www.bywindkal.com/Hyatt/purchaseform.html



Kal, plz see posts above. I've tried the form on now 3 different browsers. MS Edge & Chrome on my laptop , and chrome on my phone. I keep getting the enable cookies error, and I checked Edge is set to allow cookies.


----------



## Kal

dsmrp said:


> Kal, plz see posts above. I've tried the form on now 3 different browsers. MS Edge & Chrome on my laptop , and chrome on my phone. I keep getting the enable cookies error, and I checked Edge is set to allow cookies.


Go ahead and PM me with the data.


----------



## gratiem

Thanks, Kal.  Didn't see a "private message" button but "start conversation" so did that.  Sent you two ROFR passed on Hyatt Highland Inn.


----------



## Kal

Got the data and they're entered.


----------

